# köln-altenberg - wo gehts ab



## speiche (19. Mai 2002)

hallo,

kann mir jemand helfen? suche in altenberg die guten trails und finde sie nicht. nehme auch ander tips zu trails in der nähe köln an
;-)


----------



## mahatma (19. Mai 2002)

Du wohnst in Köln? Wende dich an die Spezialisten.
www.mountainbikegruppe.de
Kannst aber auch mal den thread "Die trails am Berggeístsee" überfliegen. Da kannst du dich gerne anschließen.

gruß gt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traumfinder (24. September 2002)

tach auch!

von burhscheid aus geht´s einen GEILEN trail nach altenberg runter. kann man aber so nicht entdecken wenn man nicht aus der ecke ist. habe den tip auch selbst von einem burscheider. geht auf jeden fall ab!!!


----------



## speiche (24. September 2002)

cool, und wie find ich den dann??

naja im moment sowieso erst mal nicht, denn ohne hinterrad läufts nur halb so gut :-(

aber danke für den tip, ich werds mir merken. war jetzt auch schon ein paar mal dort und war echt nicht schlecht so was ich als nicht nichtinsider so gesehen habe


----------



## Traumfinder (25. September 2002)

Wie soll ich´s erklären?? 

Kennst Du Dich etwas in Burscheid aus? Kommst Du mit dem Auto oder sofort mit dem Rad?


----------



## speiche (25. September 2002)

kenn mich in burscheid nicht wirklich aus. kenn nur die staße von blocher oder wie das heißt direkt runter nach altenberg...

komme eigentlich immer mit dem rad hin


----------



## mistaT (25. September 2002)

Hey,

also in Altenberg gibts die meistens Trails am Flusstal östlich von Altenberg. Ausgangspunkt ist meistens der Schöllerhof. Das ist ein Wanderparkplatz hinter Altenberg.  Von dort fährt man über die Haupstrasse und nach 100 Meter links Richtung Fluss. Man überquert die beiden Brücken und fährt dann den Wanderweg der das Flusstal hochführt entlang. Hier gibt es ne menge Wege die von oben runter kommen. 

Mein Tip: Schließ Dich ein paar Leuten an die sich auskennen, oder teste jeden Weg den's gibt. Irgendwann kennt man sich dann aus. Habe ich auch so gemacht!

Am Wochenende trifft sich um 13 Uhr regelmässig  ne Gruppe von Freeridern am Schöllerhof. 

greetz,
mistaT


----------



## Traumfinder (25. September 2002)

wenn du dein hinterrad wieder in ordnung hast kannste dich ja mal melden. falls ich keinen helm bekommen kann in den nächsten tagen fahre ich nicht mit den leverkusenern, sondern drehe wieder meine runde. dann komme ich da sowieso vorbei. bei der gelegenheit könnte ich dir das zeigen. zu beschreiben ist das recht schlecht...

naja, vielleicht bis dann!


----------



## speiche (25. September 2002)

werde gerne mal auf das angebot zurückkommen,die nächsten tage wirds aber erst mal nix mit.eher so in 10 tagen frühestens...
:-(


----------



## Traumfinder (25. September 2002)

jaja, keine hektik! bin ja nicht aus der welt!  

kannst dich ja dann einfach melden. wenn ich dann gerade nicht kann werde ich mein möglichstes geben um dir die strecke zu erklären (bzw. den einstieg, der rest erledigt sich von selbst).


----------



## Airhaenz (25. September 2002)

Ausser das Mista T gar nicht fahrrad fahren kann;-), muss ich seinem Tip voll zustimmen.
Bin entweder Sa oder So um 13 Uhr an der kleinen Bruecke hinterm Schoellerhof und fahre ein wenig mit meinem Tretroller spazieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistaT (25. September 2002)

@Airhaenz:

... kollege so nicht!!!

ich sehe mich echt gezwungen Dir die Klingeln abzubauen und die Speichenreflektoren hasse auch zum letzten mal gesehen, wenn weiter so frech bist!


----------



## Airhaenz (25. September 2002)

Ausser das Mista T gar nicht fahrrad fahren kann;-), muss ich seinem Tip voll zustimmen.
Bin entweder Sa oder So um 13 Uhr an der kleinen Bruecke hinterm Schoellerhof und fahre ein wenig mit meinem Tretroller spazieren.


----------



## Airhaenz (25. September 2002)

@Mista T: Hauptsache du laest die Stuetzraeder..sonst fall ich noch in den Altenberger Herbst modder und bin ganz dreckig..


----------



## $ucker (26. Januar 2003)

Is zwar schon schön alt der thread, aber altenberg is natürlich immer noch aktuell...


Wen hab ich denn heut so gegen halb 1 am altenberger dom gesehn? er is ein hellblaues Prinzipia gefahren....ich stand direkt am dom und hab am vorbau geschraubt, und wir sind uns ein paar min später nochmal begegnet!!!


----------



## Throsten (1. Juni 2003)

Gibt es dieses Treffen am WE am Schöllerhof noch?

Wir sind 2 Biker, die viel in Altenberg und Umgebung fahren. Sind immer offen, wenn man mal ein paar Strecken austauschen kann.

Einfach mal melden, wenn aus der Gegend.


----------



## $ucker (8. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Throsten _
> *Gibt es dieses Treffen am WE am Schöllerhof noch?
> 
> Wir sind 2 Biker, die viel in Altenberg und Umgebung fahren. Sind immer offen, wenn man mal ein paar Strecken austauschen kann.
> ...



Ich weiß zwar net ob es dieses treffen noch gibt, aber das is u.U. auch net nötig.
ich war heut auch bei altenberg, schöllerhof usw. ne runde radeln. alleine wohlgemerkt. dabei hab ich übern daumen knapp 10 mountainbiker getroffen. etwa die hälfte fuhr in die gleiche richtung wie ich. hab dann zwischendurch immer mal wieder einen gefragt ob er ein paar streckentipps habe. hab auch immer prompt ne antwort erhalten. 
auch so lässt sich also ne schöne tour zusammenbasteln. einfach mal ausprobieren würd ich sagen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Traumfinder _
> *wenn du dein hinterrad wieder in ordnung hast kannste dich ja mal melden. falls ich keinen helm bekommen kann in den nächsten tagen fahre ich nicht mit den leverkusenern, sondern drehe wieder meine runde. dann komme ich da sowieso vorbei. bei der gelegenheit könnte ich dir das zeigen. zu beschreiben ist das recht schlecht...
> 
> naja, vielleicht bis dann! *



Hallo traumfinder,

ich hätte auch interesse an dem Trail, würdest du mir ihn erklären, ich kenne mich etwas aus in Burscheid. Einige kenn ich auch schon, aber das sind garantiert noch nicht alle. Wär cool, wenn du dich mal melden würdest.

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (11. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Zachi _
> *
> Wär cool, wenn du dich mal melden würdest.
> *



Ouh Zachi, Dich hätte ich ja fast in der ganzen Hektik untergegangen! Sorry dafür...  

Der Trail ist sehr kurz, aber sehr geil zu fahren. Wir wollten uns ja sowieso mal treffen, ne?  

Also:
Du kommst aus Burscheid "City" und fährst Richtung Praktiker (an der Auffahrt zur A3). Da fährst Du ja geradeaus auf die Ampel zu, von der aus es links nach Hilgen geht, und rechts nach ???. Bei der Ampel fährst Du allerdings geradeaus durch, und am Ende geht´s rechts einen sehr schmalen Weg in den Wald rein. Da biste dann sofort an einem steilen Abschnitt, unten geht´s über eine kleine Holzbrücke, weiter über einen Singletrail (mit kleinen Sprüngen wenn man will), und Ecken die nicht einsehbar sind. Am Ende des Singletrails geht´s dann entweder durch einen Bachlauf, oder über eine andere kleine Holzbrücke (mit ~30cm-Drop), und schon biste unten bei Altenberg...


----------



## Zachi (11. Juni 2003)

Hallo Traumfinder,

ich glaub, da bin ich schonmal lang gefahren, weiß nur nicht mehr ob rauf oder runter. Aber du kannst ihn mir ja trotzdem mal zeigen. Sag doch einfach mal wann du Zeit hast. Am Wochenende geht´s bei mir, wenn du nicht zu früh loswillst. Da in der nähe gibt´s noch ein zwei andere Abfahrten, die ich ganz gut finde.  

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (11. Juni 2003)

Da bist Du *rauf*??? Respekt!!!

Wochenende klingt nicht schlecht für mich! Was fährst Du den hauptsächlich?? Tour/CC? Schnell, langsam, weit, kurz? Für ´ne kurze Info wäre ich dankebar damit ich weiss "worauf" ich mich einstellen muss...


----------



## Zachi (11. Juni 2003)

Also ich würde mal sagen Tour, ich quäl mich die Berge rauf, um sie dann schnell wieder runterzufahren. Also langsam rauf und schnell(wenns geht) runter.  

zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (11. Juni 2003)

Ich wollte heute mal die Sengbachtalsperre abradeln! Haste damit Erfahrungen?? Da ich letztes WE gestürzt bin fahre ich aber mit Bike im Auto bis an die Sengbach ran, und umrunde dann einmal!

Ist die empfehlenswert, oder eher nicht? Wie anspruchsvoll, Höhenmeter etc.?? 

Haste Lust Dich auf die kleine Runde anzuschliessen??


----------



## Zachi (11. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Traumfinder _
> *Ich wollte heute mal die Sengbachtalsperre abradeln! Haste damit Erfahrungen?? Da ich letztes WE gestürzt bin fahre ich aber mit Bike im Auto bis an die Sengbach ran, und umrunde dann einmal!
> 
> Ist die empfehlenswert, oder eher nicht? Wie anspruchsvoll, Höhenmeter etc.??
> ...



Sorry, aber heute gehts echt nicht.  
Ich hab schon oft von der Talsperre gehört, aber ich war noch nie da. Ich muß ehrlich zugeben, ich weiß noch nichtmal wo die genau ist. Deswegen kann ich dir da auch keine Infos geben, aber wenn du das irgendwann nochmal machst, wär ich dabei.

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (11. Juni 2003)

Geht klar! Die Umrundung ist wohl nicht so lang (ca. 10-15km), und ich bin einen Abschnitt schon mal gewandert. War sehr schön, und deshalb checke ich das auch heute mit dem Rad. Wenn´s nämlich auf dem Bike so schön ist wie zu Fuß könnte man die schön in eine Tour einbauen...

Ich melde mich dann, und beschreibe wie´s war!


----------



## Traumfinder (12. Juni 2003)

soooo, die runde da ist sehr schön, aber auch sehr kurz (8-10km würde ich sagen). kann aber sicher durch mehr ortskenntnis ausgeweitet werden denke ich mal. ich bin da erstmal nur den "hauptweg" gefahren um mir mal einen überblick zu verschaffen, aber da gibt´s noch eine menge kleinerer wege. alles in allem würde ich sagen, dass man die sengbach gut in eine tour einbauen kann, d.h. die werde ich jetzt öfters mal unter die räder nehmen. überall trifft man nette leute (die sich einem auch zum teil anschliessen), und die strecke ist perfekt zum abschalten...


----------



## Zachi (12. Juni 2003)

na das hört sich doch gut an. Wo liegt sie denn nun genau? Dann komm ich mal mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traumfinder (12. Juni 2003)

Hört sich nicht nur gut an...  

Das ist in der Ecke von Witzhelden. Der Ortsteil heisst Kuhle/Irgendwas

Sonntag wollte ich da evtl. von Langenfeld aus mit dem Rad hin. Soll ´ne ruhige Tour werden, da ich auch jemanden mitnehme der noch nicht sooo fit ist dieses Jahr. Interesse Dich anzuschliessen? Wir können Dich auch auf dem Weg "auflesen", oder wir klappen die Gegend mal zu zweit ab...


----------



## Zachi (12. Juni 2003)

Ja, Sonntag ist ne gute Idee, ich kann nur noch nicht 100%ig zusagen, entscheidet sich erst Freitag oder Samstag. Man könnte sich ja dann in Burscheid treffen, ich denke, daß wär die beste Lösung, oder?


----------



## Traumfinder (12. Juni 2003)

Jep! Burscheid wäre schon o.k.! Wo genau sehen wir dann (kommt ja auch auf die Wegplanung an). Ich würde sagen einfach hier im Thread oder per PM...


----------



## $ucker (12. Juni 2003)

Habt ihr was dagegen, wenn ich auch noch mitkomme???
mit großer sicherheit hab ich am sonntag auch zeit und fahren tät ich sowieso!!!


----------



## Traumfinder (13. Juni 2003)

Wieso denn nicht $ucker?  
Wo sollen wir Dich aufgabeln? Leichlingen? Oder kommste erst nach Langenfeld runter?


----------



## Zachi (13. Juni 2003)

Hab auch nichts dagegen. Bei mir steht jetzt der Sonntag zu Verfügung. Zeit ist egal, nur nicht vor dem Aufstehen.
Würde dann in Burscheid dazustoßen.


----------



## Traumfinder (13. Juni 2003)

Jep! Dann halten wir Sonntag schon mal fest! Sollen wir denn eher mittags starten, oder gegen abend wenn´s kühler wird?? Kommt am SO Formel1??


----------



## Zachi (13. Juni 2003)

Also ich wäre eher für Mittags oder Nachmittags, dann kann ich abends wenigstens noch meine Wunden lecken. Und außerdem ist es im Wald eh nicht so heiß, eher angenehm(find ich). Wie wär´s denn mit 13.00 in Burscheid am Ende von Hammerweg, wo es auf den Trail geht? Ich komm da nämlich von unten...


----------



## Traumfinder (13. Juni 2003)

13.00 Uhr lass ich jetzt einfach mal "kurz" so stehen. Ich checke das mal mit den anderen und melde mich dann wieder hier...

Aber Formel 1 würde ich eigentlich schon gerne sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traumfinder (13. Juni 2003)

Hmmm, WE soll´s heiss werden! Würde Vormittags bei Euch gehen? Dann könnte man bei Formel1 schon mal abspannen! Würde dann in Langenfeld um 10.00 Uhr starten, und bei allen anderen entsprechend. Spricht da was gegen, oder möchtet ihr auf 13.00 Uhr beharren? Wäre mir notfalls auch noch egal...


----------



## Zachi (13. Juni 2003)

wenn du 10.00 in Langenfeld startest, bist du dann so gegen 11.00 Uhr in Burscheid oben? Oder früher oder später? Das wär mir dann auch recht.


----------



## Traumfinder (13. Juni 2003)

Ja, das denke ich auch! Wenn $ucker auch nichts dagegen hat würde ich jetzt als Treffpunkt (in Burscheid) den Praktiker Baumarkt um ca. 11.00 Uhr vorschlagen...


----------



## $ucker (13. Juni 2003)

Mmh...mir würde nachmittag oder früher abend als start eher gefallen. bin samstag abend bei nem dorffest in burscheid und werde dort bei nem freund pennen. deswegen wird es bei mir um 10 uhr auf keinen fall klappen. dann fahrt lieber ohne mich. 
es gibt ja noch genügend gelegenheiten. nächstes WE zum bleistift. dann nehm ich mir für da nix vor!!!


----------



## $ucker (14. Juni 2003)

Nein, umplanung...ich komm doch mit. aber lieber erst um 13 uhr...
weil meine freundin bei mir pennt. 
ich schreib übern tag rein, wo wir uns treffen!!!


----------



## Traumfinder (14. Juni 2003)

Hmm, wirre Planung...  

Also: Ich würde jetz abschliessend sagen wir posten jetzt jeder nochmal wann er kann. Ich kann zu *beiden* Uhrzeiten, und mir ist´s egal wann. Ich fänd´s nicht schlecht wenn "alle" mitkommen würden, d.h. wir wären bisher fünf Leute...

Ich muss jetzt mit meiner Freundin durch die Möbelhäuser ziehen, und schaue dann am späten Nachmittag nochmal rein. Dann sollten wir das Ding fest machen damit ich die anderen beiden auch noch informieren kann, o.k.?

@Zachi
Passt Dir Praktiker als Treffpunkt, oder möchtest Du an einem anderen Ort?

@$ucker
Schreib´mal wo wir Dich auflesen können. Ich wollte eigentlich von Langenfeld nach Leichlingen, und dann nach Burscheid hoch. Aber von Opladen aus müsste es auch gehen...  Schreib´mal was drin ist...  

Bis später
Peter

P.S. Formel 1 kommt ja auch erst später morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $ucker (14. Juni 2003)

Mmh...ich wohne in schlebusch, ich frag mich grad welche treffpunkt am besten wäre. vielleicht is der praktiker auch für mich der treffpunkt...nur finden müsst ich ihn dann...über hilgen mitte bin ich noch nie hinaus gefahren, aber finden müsst ich den praktiker schon, zumindest weiß ich theoretisch wo der liegt.
also treffen am praktiker. 
öhm, um 13uhr is mir wie gesagt lieber. ich muss ungefähr ne halbe stunde anfahrt einberechnen und morgens auch noch vernünftig mit meiner freundin aufstehen. da is 10 uhr einfach zu früh!!!


----------



## CDRacer (14. Juni 2003)

Ganz eventuell wäre ich auch am Start, wenn
1. Treffpunkt um 13:00 am Praktiker wäre
2. das Tempo eher locker gewählt wäre, da ich am morgen eine heftige Trainingseinheit (Leichtathletik) habe und danach wohl schon ziemlich kaputt bin.

Wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin, komme ich wohl auch nicht mehr.

Vielleicht bis morgen,
CDRacer


----------



## Zachi (14. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute,

mich hat es heute bei einer Tour um die Dhünntalsperre ziemlich naß von oben erwischt, hoffe doch daß das Wetter morgen beständiger ist und wir es auf die Reihe kriegen nein Zeitpunkt auszumachen  
$ucker ich komme auch aus Schlebusch und da ist der Praktiker in Burscheid ne gute Lösung als Treffpunkt. Ist eigentlich recht einfach zu finden, er liegt direkt an der Autobahnauffahrt in Burscheid und zwar auf der Straße die nach Burscheid reinführt, also nicht erst bis nach Hilgen fahren. Aber über die B51 ist das ne ganz schöne Quälerei. Ich werde über Altenberg fahren, da muß ich nur einmal den Berg rauf  . 
Und nun zur Uhrzeit, ich kann auch um 13.00 Uhr. Aber ich müßte das nun wissen, weil ich heute Abend noch weg will. Dann weiß ich ob ich morgen früh ausschlafen kann oder nicht. Also, sagt mal was, mir ist die Zeit egal. Meine Freundin würde sich zwar freuen, wenn ich später losfahre, aber ich fahr auch um 11.00 Uhr.

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (14. Juni 2003)

Guuut, machen wir *13.00 Uhr* am *Praktiker* in Burscheid fest! 

@CDRacer
Tempo wird sicherlich locker, soll ja auch Spaß machen. Ausserdem ist´s ´ne Gruppe die noch nie miteinander gefahren ist, also wird´s schon nicht zu schnell werden.  

Ich komme dann morgen mit (mind.) Mission-Husky und Maurice73 nach Burscheid hoch!!!

Bis morgen!


----------



## Traumfinder (15. Juni 2003)

War ´ne nette Tour Jungs! Gerne wieder...


----------



## $ucker (15. Juni 2003)

Also ich bin eindeutig dafür, das ganze zu wiederholen. und dann ohne zwischenfälle....war ja doch ziemlich kaotisch, bei mir war ja am anfang auch der wurm drin!!!
schreib mal rein, was jetz genau mit dem rücken is.


----------



## zak0r (16. Juni 2003)

fahrt ihr mehr so die xc schiene oder nur den berg hoch um es richtig dh knacken zu lassen?


----------



## Zachi (16. Juni 2003)

Morgen Jungs,

kann mich nur anschließen, fand es auch ne gute Sache und sollten wir auf jedenfall wiederholen. Dann vielleicht mal um die Dhünntalsperre  

Zachi


----------



## CDRacer (16. Juni 2003)

Ich wäre wenns mit der LEichtathletik passt auch auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Gegen Dhünntalsperre hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## Traumfinder (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zak0r _
> *fahrt ihr mehr so die xc schiene oder nur den berg hoch um es richtig dh knacken zu lassen? *



eher xc...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $ucker (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Traumfinder _
> *
> 
> eher xc... *




*Aber* wir schrecken vor nix zurück!!!


----------



## zak0r (16. Juni 2003)

naja ich bin jetzt erstmal vom 22 bis 28. bergsteigen und will davor nicht allzu grosse touren machen, aber danach komm ich bestimmt ma mit!


----------



## Zachi (23. Juni 2003)

Hallo Jungs, 
wollte mich nach einem bikefreien Wochenende zurückmelden.
Jetzt muß ich aber schleunigst wieder in den Sattel. Hat irgendjemand was geplant? 
Traumfinder wie war(en) dein(e) Tour(en)? 

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (23. Juni 2003)

@Zachi 

Bin für jede Sauerei zu haben...  

Meine Tour? Ich kam mit ca. 96km auf dem Tacho wieder in meine Strasse gebogen als ich auf den Tacho sah. Also musste ich noch eine kleine Ehrenrunde machen, denn unter den 100 km wollte ich dann auch nicht heimwärts...    
War aber nichts heftiges, d.h. eigentlich nur Ebene.

Gestern dann noch eine kleinere (40-45km) mit meinem Single-Speeder und Freundin.

Wann willste denn fahren??

Peter


----------



## Zachi (23. Juni 2003)

100 km, find ich schone ne stolze Leistung, wenn ich da an meinen Hintern nach 50 km denke. 
Also wenn ich mein Rad wieder zusammengebaut habe, würd ich morgen gern ne Runde drehen. Ich mußte es mal richtig reinigen nach der Regen-Dreck-Dusche von vorletztem Samstag. 
Mittwoch würde auch gehen, da wär aber nur ne kleine Runde drin, da sich ein Freund aus Dresden angemeldet hat. 
Wie sieht´s eigentlich mit dem Wochenende aus, hat sich schon jemand für ne Tour gemeldet?

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (23. Juni 2003)

Morgen würde mir auch gut in den Kram passen! 
Wann wolltest Du in etwa los? Ich bin erst gg. 18.00 Uhr da, dann noch kurz einen Happen essen und dann könnt´s los gehen. Welcher Treffpunkt (falls Dir das zetlich passt)??

Wochenende:
Bin für jede Schweinerei zu haben, ausser wenn´s um Downhills gehen die mein LRS nicht aushält...   

Zur 100er-Tour:
Hört sich wirklich schlimmer an als es ist, d.h. geht eigentlich auch ganz schnell vorbei!

Die Brocken-Tour würde ich auch mal reizen. Was ich nicht sooo gut leiden kann, ist wenn ich "kalt" sofort in die Berge muss. Da ist dann ganz schnell Schicht...  

@Zachi
War´s WE denn o.k. bei Dir?


----------



## Zachi (23. Juni 2003)

Ab 18.00 Uhr wär bei mir auch ok.  Ich dachte eher an eine gemütliche Runde, sowas wie die Sengbachtalsperrenrunde. Haste da was interessantes, vielleicht irgendwas wo man nicht erst 20 km Anfahrt mit dem Bike(mit Auto wär ok) hat? Ich überleg auch mal, was wir hier so haben. Veilleicht schaut hier ja mal noch jemand rein, der Lust hat mitzufahren?

Bei der Brockentour kannste echt variieren, man kann die Tour so anfangen, daß es erstmal ne Aufwärmphase gibt und dann der Anstieg kommt. 

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (23. Juni 2003)

> Ich dachte eher an eine gemütliche Runde, sowas wie die Sengbachtalsperrenrunde. Haste da was interessantes, vielleicht irgendwas wo man nicht erst 20 km Anfahrt mit dem Bike(mit Auto wär ok) hat? Ich überleg auch mal, was wir hier so haben.



Gemütliche Runde hört sich für mich sehr gut an! Die Sengbachrunde war schön, so sollte es wieder laufen...

Das Problem ist: Wir wohnen zu weit auseinander. Also muss einer mit dem Auto fahren, bzw. einen Anfahrtsweg mit dem Bike machen....

Sollen wir mal die Dhünn probieren? Kennste Dich da aus??


----------



## Zachi (23. Juni 2003)

Die Dhünnrunde ist ca. 25 Km lange, ohne Seitenarme. Aber leicht würd ich sie nicht bezeichnen, da es immer nur auf und ab geht, teilweise sehr steil. Ist die Frage, ob sie für ne Feierabendrunde geeignet ist. Gibts denn noch ne Alternative, ich würde mit dem Auto anfahren, ist keine Problem. 
Aber das ganze geht sowieso nur, wenn ich meine Bike ohne Probleme wieder zusammenkriege  

 Gibts denn an der Wupper entlang nicht ein paar gute Trails?

Zachi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traumfinder (23. Juni 2003)

wir könnten die wupper etwas "rauf und runter" fahren, das ist schon richtig. Die Wege da sind weniger anspruchsvoll (forstautobahnen), ist ´ne nette Gegend, und zu anstrengend wird´s da ganz sicher nicht. ich kenne da aber auch nur ein/zwei wege. aber für eine feierabendrunde ist´s o.k.! ich fahre den weg auch öfters ab, allerdings mache ich dann noch einen schwenk nach burscheid hoch...

von mir aus wäre da so eine runde (ohne burscheid) auch (nur) ca. 25km...  

oder haste einen anderen vorschlag??


----------



## Zachi (23. Juni 2003)

Hab gerade mal nachgeschaut, man könnte die Sengbachtalsperre, ein Stück an der Wupper entlang und Schloßburg in eine Runde packen. Weiß jetzt aber nicht wieviele km das sind. Hab mir das gerade mal auf ner Karte angesehen. Starten könnte man dann in Glüder, liegt unterhalb der Talsperre.


----------



## Traumfinder (23. Juni 2003)

wäre mir auch recht! nur müsste ich dann wissen wie man mit dem auto nach glüder kommt (von langenfeld aus), und es müsste ja dann ein "rundkurs" sein, oder? wir wollen ja auch wieder zu den autos...  

ups, hatte ich vergessen: ich muss noch kurz zu den eltern, d.h. das ganze könnte sich um ein paar minuten verschieben! ist das ein problem?


----------



## Zachi (23. Juni 2003)

Ja, ein Rundkurs ist es von Glüder aus. Beschreibung kommt morgen, wenn ich weiß was mit meinem Rad ist. 
Es geht auch etwas später, solange es hell ist.

Schönen Feierabend


----------



## Zachi (24. Juni 2003)

Morgään,

so, mein Drahtesel gallopiert wieder. Wir können also die Runde fahren. Ich denke wenn die Runde um die Talsperre ca. 10km ist, dann wäre die Route, an der Wupper lang mit Schloß Burg und Talsperre ca.20 km. Ist doch für ne Feierabendrunde ganz ok. 
Nach Glüder zu kommen ist recht einfach. Von Leichlingen fährst du nach Witzhelden, am besten über die L294, am Kreisverkehr aus Leichlingen raus. In Witzhelden am Marktplatz fährst du links, das müßte Richtung Solingen oder Herscheid sein. Die 3. oder 4. Straße rechts rein, nach Glüder und Solingen steht da dran. Kommt so nach 400 - 500 m. Die brauchst du nur noch runterfahren und vor der Brücke kommt dann rechts ein Parkplatz und schon biste da.

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (24. Juni 2003)

jep, moin!

danke für die wegbeschreibung, so werde ich´s auch finden. 

bei der tourenlänge kommt´s ja auch noch auf die hm an, ne?! wenn es uns noch nicht reicht hängen wir halt noch eine kleine runde dran, aber das sehen wir ja dann...

wann sollen wir uns da treffen? ich bin so gegen 18.00 uhr bei den eltern, 18.30 uhr zuhause, und könnte dann vielleicht 19.15-19.30 uhr in glüder sein (wenn wirklich alles glatt läuft). ist dir das zu spät, oder geht das noch?

*was ist mit den anderen?? hat noch jemand lust?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (24. Juni 2003)

Ja, das ist ok. Es ist ja schon was länger hell. Dann bin ich ab 19.15 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz in Glüder.

 Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (24. Juni 2003)

Jep, alles klar! Ich versuche so schnell wie möglich da zu sein...


----------



## Enrgy (24. Juni 2003)

@ Traumfinder
Mit dem Auto brauchste fast genauso lang wie per Bike. Und für nur ne 20km-Runde lohnt es sich eigentlich nicht, den Wagen zu beladen und 30km An- und Abfahrt zu machen. Bis Glüder gibts eigentlich sehr viele Wege (Steigungen!) entlang der Wupper, die man einbauen kann. Für den direkten Weg benötige ich ca. 30min von L`feld bis Glüder.
Wir können gern mal ein paar Trails unter die Reifen nehmen, zB. morgen abend. Treffpunkt Wupperbrücke Wipperaue oder schon vorher Kreuzung Gosse. Heut hab ich keine Zeit. Meldet weuch mal, wenn ihr Lust habt!
Man muß jetzt wirklich die langen Tage nutzen, ehe man sich versieht, ists wieder um 9 dunkel und dann war`s das mit längeren Touren nach Feierabend.

Viel Spaß heut erstmal !


----------



## Traumfinder (24. Juni 2003)

@Enrgy
Ich kenne (per Bike) den Weg nicht von uns aus nach Glüder, deshalb wird´s wohl das Auto werden....   
Ich bin da bestimmt mit dem Rad schon mal vorbei, aber sagen wo der Ort liegt könnte ich jetzt nicht. Ich weiss ja nichtmals wie die ganzen kleinen Ortschaften auf meinem Hometrail heissen.  Doch: Grünscheid würde mir da einfallen...  

Morgen kann ich leider nicht, deshalb passt mir heute wirklich gut in den Kram! Und am WE muss ich schauen wie ich Zeit habe (meine Freundin zieht um und muss die Wohnung noch renovieren...).

Aber verschoben ist nicht aufgehoben...


----------



## Traumfinder (24. Juni 2003)

@Zachi
Junge junge, die Tour die Wupper entlang kannte ich schon!!! Ich bin da abgebogen und: "hö? Kennste doch??". War geil, d.h. so habe ich auch eine neue Verbindung gefunden...   

@Enrgy
Ich bin dann doch mit dem Rad gefahren, auch wenn ich jetzt besser wüsste wie ich fahren muss...


----------



## Zachi (25. Juni 2003)

@traumfinder

da bin ich ja beruhigt, daß du den richtigen Weg gefunden hast. Was macht die Schramme und und die Brennesselhügel?  Sah aus meiner Sicht übrigens Filmreif aus. Sind in dem Stück eigentlich noch Steigungen drin bis Leichlingen? Kann mich nicht mehr so genau erinnern. 

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (26. Juni 2003)

Tach auch,

sorry für die verspätete Antwort, aber ich bin krank und jetzt nur mal kurz online. 

Steigungen bis nach Leichlingen sind echt nicht lang oder heftig steil. Also eine super Strecke um bis nach Glüder (oder Leichlingen) zu kommen!   

Ich melde mich wieder wenn ich wieder fit bin...


----------



## Zachi (26. Juni 2003)

Hallo Traumfinder,

hat dich die Tour etwa so umgehauen, so schwer war sie doch garnicht ...  Auf jedenfall gute Besserung.
Na dann kann ich meine Freundin auf die Wuppertour mitnehmen, will sie ja nicht gleich bei der ersten Tour verschrecken. Weißt du(oder jemand der anderen, die das hier lesen)  zufällig, wie die Strecke vom Ohligser Bahnhof zur Müngstener Brücke steigungsmäßig ist? Wollte von Lev noch Solingen mit dem Zug und dann an der Wupper von der Müngstener Brücke aus zurückradeln. 

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (26. Juni 2003)

Von der Tour bin ich sicherlich nicht krank!!  

Nene, wurde vor knapp einem Jahr am Ohr operiert (das halbe Innenohr und ein Teil Schädelknochen entfernt), und irgendwie will und will das nicht richtig abheilen. 

Naja, erstmal wieder zum Doc, und im Herbst kommt dann die zweite OP....


----------



## Traumfinder (26. Juni 2003)

Zur Mädelstour:

Also (rein aus Gefühl jetzt): Ich denke wenn sie nicht oft fährt wirst Su sie damit überfordern. Steigungen hat´s gerade in der Ecke um den Ohligser Bahnhof so einiges....

Ansonsten vielleicht erstmal den Weg von Glüder bis Leichlingen, und auf der anderen Seite der Wupper zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (26. Juni 2003)

Ja, aber die Strecke von der Müngstener Brücke bis Glüder ist glaub ich der schöner Teil. Ach dann fahren wir einfach mit der Bahn bis nach Solingen Schaberg und von da nur noch bergab unter die Brücke. 
Mal sehen, wie das klappt.


----------



## Traumfinder (26. Juni 2003)

Dann berichte mal bitte! Ich suche nämlich auch immer neue Touren die ich mit meiner Freundin fahren kann. Und über ein wenig Abwechslung ist sie sicher auch froh....


----------



## Peter Gun (26. Juni 2003)

Bin schon oft um die Dhünntalsperre ! leichte Strecke aber ca 50km!

Kannich nur empfehlen zum Konditionsaufbau!

Sollen wir was planen?


----------



## Traumfinder (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Peter Gun _
> *
> 
> Bin schon oft um die Dhünntalsperre ! leichte Strecke aber ca 50km!
> *



50km ist doch die durchschnittliche Tourenlänge, oder??  

Ich wäre bei der Tour dabei!!!


----------



## Zachi (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Peter Gun _
> *
> 
> Bin schon oft um die Dhünntalsperre ! leichte Strecke aber ca 50km!
> ...



Naja, ob das ne leichte Strecke ist, ist Ansichtssache. Aber ich wäre auch dabei, da ich ja noch Kondition brauche. Habe bisher nur 2mal das Hauptbecken umfahren, sind ca. 25 km.

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (26. Juni 2003)

Wie ist denn der Anspruch?? Viele Höhenmeter? Forstautobahnenm oder eher steinige Singeltrails? Für ein paar Infos zur Strecke wäre ich dankbar....


----------



## Zachi (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Traumfinder _
> *Wie ist denn der Anspruch?? Viele Höhenmeter?...*



Beim letztenmal standen auf dem Höhenmesser ca. 800 m. Ich finde, es sind kurze knackige Anstiege und genausokurze Abfahrten dabei, aber auchmal Forstautobahnen. Nur leider kenne ich nicht die ganze Runde, weiß nicht was auf dem anderen Teil so loß ist.

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Zachi _
> *
> 
> Beim letztenmal standen auf dem Höhenmesser ca. 800 m. Ich finde, es sind kurze knackige Anstiege und genausokurze Abfahrten dabei, aber auchmal Forstautobahnen. *



Ach ja, richtig! Hattest Du ja erwähnt....   Das Alter...


----------



## Enrgy (26. Juni 2003)

Dhünn ist fahrtechnisch inzwischen recht langweilig, kannste auch mitm Trekking-Rad schaffen. Aaaber konditionstechnisch sehr anspruchsvoll. Kurze knackige Anstiege, die den Puls in den roten Bereich treiben und Abfahrten, die im tiefsten Punkt oft ne scharfe Kurve haben, also nix mit Schwung holen und so.
Die Runde die ich immer fahre sind 37km von Altenberg aus, die letzte Steigung ist bei Km 30. Gerade der 2. Abschnitt zehrt doch sehr an der Kraft.
Vor einigen jahren waren diverse Abschnitte noch nicht fertiggestellt und es gab ein paar mehr Singletrails. Nun kann man fast alles per Auto fahren.
Könne wir ja auch mal planen.

Tschö!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy.man77 (27. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

fährt von Euch zufällig heute jemand in Altenberg oder an der Dhünn ? Ist die Dhünn-Runde ein markierter Wanderweg ? 

Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## Zachi (27. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crazy.man77 _
> *Hallo,
> 
> Ist die Dhünn-Runde ein markierter Wanderweg ?
> ...



Nein leider nicht, es gibt auch verschieden Möglichkeiten die Runde zu fahren, am besten du nimmst ne Karte mit, weil man auch nicht direkt am Wasser entlang fahren kann und sich somit nicht orientieren kann. Dir kann auch passieren, daß du ne schöne Abfahrt runtersaust und plötzlich vor verschlossenem Tor stehst, weil der Stausee eingezäunt ist. 
Also, am besten nimmst du jemanden mit, der sich auskennt. 
Mit traumfinder wollte ich die Runde mal drehen, es werden bestimmt auch noch andere dabei sein. Nur bei mir gehts dieses Wochenende nicht. 

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (27. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Zachi _
> *
> Nur bei mir gehts dieses Wochenende nicht.  *



Heute fahre ich auch nicht, und WE muss ich der Freundin mit der neuen Wohnung helfen! Nächste Woche gerne!!  

[offtopic] Zachi, sagtest Du nicht irgendwas von 49,00 Euro für die Senseo?? Täusche ich mich?? Wo gibt´s die denn zu dem Preis??  [/offtopic]


----------



## Zachi (30. Juni 2003)

Moin Moin,

habt ihr das Wochenende gut überstanden? 

@traumfinder

Ich habe gestern die Wuppertour gemacht, ist aber eher eine Spazierfahrt. Aber für meine Freundin und ihr Treckingrad war es ok. Am Anfang gabs erstmal nen kleine Downhill, der ging vom Bahnhof Schaberg bis unter die Brücke, so 300 m. Da ist sie dann doch abgestiegen. Das erste Stück ist dann für sie noch was ruppig gewesen, aber dann gehts, den Rest der Strecke kennst du ja auch.
Wir sind dann noch schön in die Wietsche Mühle auf ein Glas Beerenwein eingekehrt. 
Bis nach Lev zurück ist die Strecke ca. 25km lang. 
Jetzt haben wir uns vorgenommen, das ganze mal zu paddeln  

Zachi


----------



## crazy.man77 (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Traumfinder _
> 
> Heute fahre ich auch nicht, und WE muss ich der Freundin mit der neuen Wohnung helfen! Nächste Woche gerne!!



dann poste mal hier, wenn Du vorhast, mal wieder an der Dhünn oder in Altenberg zu fahren, schließe mich dann an, falls ich Zeit habe.


----------



## Traumfinder (30. Juni 2003)

@Zachi

Für eine Tour mit der Freundin ist´s doch an der Wupper ideal, ne?    Da fahre ich ziemlich oft her wenn ich mit Leuten fahre die eher selten im Sattel sitzen (wenn auch nicht durch bis Glüder, sondern drehe meist dann vorher um, bzw. fahre anders).

Wolltet ihr nicht noch viel weiter paddeln?? Mein Tip: Nehmt erstmal eine etwas kleinere Tour!  

Wenn ich Wietsche höre kommen immer Erinnerungen hoch kann ich Dir sagen   

@crazy
Wie es aussieht fahre ich unter der Woche Mittwoch/Freitag (evtl. heute auch noch). An den anderen Tagen habe ich Schule. Wenn sich noch jemand anschliesst würde ich gerne mal die Dhünn fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Traumfinder _
> *@Zachi
> Wolltet ihr nicht noch viel weiter paddeln?? Mein Tip: Nehmt erstmal eine etwas kleinere Tour!  *



Ist das denn zuviel? Wir wollten so Dreierboote nehmen und flußabwärts geht´s doch auch.



> _Original geschrieben von Traumfinder _
> *@Wie es aussieht fahre ich unter der Woche Mittwoch/Freitag (evtl. heute auch noch). An den anderen Tagen habe ich Schule. Wenn sich noch jemand anschliesst würde ich gerne mal die Dhünn fahren.... *



Mittwoch wär ich dabei, heute bin ich zu platt und Freitag muß ich tanzen   gehen...

Aber das Wetter soll Mittwoch nicht gut sein, sieht nach Regen aus. Aber schaun wir mal.

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (30. Juni 2003)

@Zachi

Flußabwärts geht´s natürlich, aber selbst das ist anstrengend (wenn man sich nicht nur treiben lassen will)! Also ich für meinen Teil habe das unterschätzt...  

Schauen wir wie das Wetter am Mittwoch wird und entscheiden dann spontan!? Wäre ich für...

Du muss tanzen gehen??   Klär´ mich mal auf bitte...


----------



## Zachi (30. Juni 2003)

Am 1. August heiratet ein Kumpel und seine Zukünftige hat mir angedroht, daß ich auf der Hochzeit tanzen müsse. Und da ich das bisjetzt noch nicht kann, muß ich es schnell noch lernen. Also mach ich nen Tanzkurs.


----------



## Traumfinder (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Zachi _
> * Also mach ich nen Tanzkurs. *



Für einmal auf der Hochzeit schunkeln einen Tanzkurs?? Sowas macht mir immer Angst!   Viele Männer konnten bisher flüchten, aber irgendwann erwischt es selbst die besten. Ich konnte mich bisher erfolgreich drücken, und ich werde es wohl auch künftig schaffen!!


----------



## Zachi (1. Juli 2003)

Ich habe ja auch die Hoffnung, daß ich mich bei der Hochzeit vorm Tanzen drücken kann. Aber man kann ja nicht immer weglaufen. Also muß ich gerüstet sein  

Was macht das Ohr?

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (1. Juli 2003)

Dann pass mal auf, dass Du nicht zum tanzbär wirst..   

Zum Ohr habe ich was in den "Stell-Dich-vor-Thread" gepostet. Damit werde ich bis Lebensende wohl Ärger haben. d.h. ich muss regelmässig zum Doc gehen (alle 3 Monate). Da wachsen immer wieder Krusten, unter diesen bildet sich dann wieder Eiter, und das muss dann vom Arzt entfernt werden. Jetzt war es so, dass sich da wohl schon viel gesammelt hat, d.h. es war gut dass ich jetzt gegangen bin...   

Danke der Nachfrage


----------



## Zachi (2. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich glaub das Wetter meint es heute nicht so gut mit uns, oder?


----------



## Traumfinder (2. Juli 2003)

Und das ist noch nett ausgedrückt...  

Ausserdem habe ich gestern erfahren, dass ich heute Schule habe!  

Wie sieht´s denn morgen bei Dir aus?????


----------



## $ucker (2. Juli 2003)

Bin seit unserer tour an dem montag mit euch net mehr gefahren, weil ich probs mit dem meniskus habe. werde morgen (wenns ausnahmsweise mal net regnet) mal gucken ob ich mir ne tour wieder zumuten kann. bin deshalb wieder abends mit dem adfc in opladen unterwegs...ihr könnt ja auch kommen!!!


----------



## Zachi (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Traumfinder _
> *
> Wie sieht´s denn morgen bei Dir aus????? *



Morgen ist schlecht, da ich morgen mit den Kumpels das Striplokal testen werde, in das wir unseren Kumpel zum Junggesellenabschied schleppen wollen. Wir müssen ja schonmal die Dame aussuchen. Und wenn ich morgen radeln geh, kann ich nicht mit   . Und das wär wirklich schade.... 

Wie wär´s denn mit Samstag früh? 

Zachi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (3. Juli 2003)

@traumfinder,

könnte heute doch noch ne Runde mitfahren. Besagtes Striplokal öffnet erst ab 22.00 Uhr. Kannst ja mal was dazu sagen.

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (3. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Zachi _
> *@traumfinder,
> 
> könnte heute doch noch ne Runde mitfahren. Besagtes Striplokal öffnet erst ab 22.00 Uhr. Kannst ja mal was dazu sagen.
> ...



Zum Table-Dance geht man aber noch später!   

Jetzt kann ich heute nicht mehr, d.h. mich werde nur kurz meine Feierabendrunde vor der Haustür drehen. Der übrige Abend gehört meiner Freundin, d.h. grossartig irgendwo mit dem Bike erst hin fahren etc. ist heute nicht drin...  

WE ist ziemlich dicht mit wg. der Renovierung etc.! Kann ich leider auch nur sehr kurzfristig planen. Im Augenblick überschlagen sich irgendwie die Ereignisse...........


----------



## Zachi (3. Juli 2003)

Naja, nicht so schlimm, um die Freundin muß man sich halt kümmern   Meld dich einfach, wenn du wieder Zeit und Lust hast.

Zachi


----------



## $ucker (4. Juli 2003)

Also, cdracer und ich haben beschlossen am sonntag, bei hoffentlich gutem wetter, wieder ne runde um die sengbachtalsperre zu fahren!!!
wir würden uns freuen, wenn noch jemand von euch mitkäme, wie beim ersten mal!!!
sagt früh genug bescheid...


----------



## Zachi (5. Juli 2003)

Also ich kann Sonntag leider nicht, geh Geburtstag feiern. Aber beim nächsten mal wär ichgern wieder dabei. Auf jedenfall wünsch ich euch viel Spaß.

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (7. Juli 2003)

War/bin im Umzugsstress!

Mein Vorschlag:  Immer mal wieder hier was posten. Auf jeden Fall sollten wir die Runde wiederholen!!!!


----------



## Zachi (9. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mich auch mal wieder melden. Wie sieht es denn aus, dreht mal wieder jemand eine Runde am Wochenende? In der Woche komme ich im Moment überhauptnicht dazu.

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (11. Juli 2003)

tach zusammen,

bin heute und morgen überhaupt nicht erreichbar (zur zeit auch seltener im netz), aber am sonntag wollte ich eine ruhige runde fahren wenn ich ausgeschlafen bin. 

dann will ich auch mal hoffen, dass der umzug meiner freundin geschafft ist...  

jemand lust sich anzuschliessen?? ich schaue hier sicher heute abend nochmal kurz rein, ansonsten morgen gegen abend...

ciao
peter


----------



## CDRacer (11. Juli 2003)

Wäre wohl wieder dabei Bräuchte allerding möglichst bald genauere Daten. Also, wo, wann, wie lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (13. Juli 2003)

So ich kann doch nicht, weil ich noch für Deutscharbeit (morgen) lernen muss. Falls jemand fährt, Viel Spaß!


----------



## $ucker (14. Juli 2003)

@ Christian: Wie siehts mit deinen kurbeln aus???
meine race face werder die woche noch bestellen. muss nur den chef nochmal anrufen, um ihm zu sagen, welche farbe ich will...nach kurbelschrauben muss ich noch gucken. 
hoffentlich ist es am WE soweit und wir können die jumps mal unsicher machen...


----------



## CDRacer (14. Juli 2003)

Sollte eigentlich hinhaun. Meine CMP ist zwar noch nicht hier, aber versandfertig. Entweder ich fahr die morgen abholen oder ich überweise morgen das Geld. Sollte also bis zum WE da sein. Bekomme sie jetzt übrigens doch mit 38er Blatt. Sollte wohl hinhaun. Ob Samstag oder Sonntag können wir ja dann noch überlegen.


----------



## Traumfinder (16. Juli 2003)

hat jemand interesse an einer feierabend-tour heute abend?? maurice und ich sind schon mal dabei...


----------



## Zachi (16. Juli 2003)

Hallo Jungs,

würde ja sehr gern mitfahren, aber leider bin ich im Moment gesundheitlich nicht so auf dem Damm. Hab mir ne schöne Erkältung eingefangen. Ich will mal hoffen, daß ich am Wochenende wieder fit bin. Ich wünsch euch auf jedenfall Hals- und Beinbruch  Was geht denn so am Wochenende bei euch, habt ihr was geplant? 

@traumfinder
Was macht das Ohr?


Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (16. Juli 2003)

@Zachi
Schade, hätte Dich gern mit dabei gehabt...  

Das Ohr? Wird nie abheilen sagt der Arzt. Alle drei Monate zum Arzt bis zum Lebensende wie es aussieht. Naja, ich werd schon damit klar kommen. Danke der Nachfrage...

Aber laufen tut´s noch immer...  

Gute Besserung von hier aus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (17. Juli 2003)

Danke!

Ich hoffe, ich bin nächste Woche wieder fit, dann will ich wieder fahren. Hab seit 2 Wochen nicht im Sattel gesessen. Vielleicht versuch ich es am Sonntag schonmal mit ner kleinen Runde.

Wie war denn die Runde gestern? Seid ihr naß geworden?

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (17. Juli 2003)

Die Hitze war übermächtig, also bin ich nicht gefahren...  

Und geregnet hat´s in Langenfeld leider auch nicht! 

Am WE Lust auf eine kleine Tour?? Ich saß ja auch wegen dem ganzen Stress schon seit knappen zwei Wochen nicht mehr im Sattel...


----------



## Zachi (17. Juli 2003)

Lust im Prinzip schon, nur weiß ich nicht, wie es um meine Gesundheit steht. Wenn dann allerdings nur Sonntagnachmittag.
Was wär denn ne kleine Runde, hast schon ne Idee?

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Zachi _
> *Lust im Prinzip schon, nur weiß ich nicht, wie es um meine Gesundheit steht. Wenn dann allerdings nur Sonntagnachmittag.
> Was wär denn ne kleine Runde, hast schon ne Idee?
> *



Soll was ganz ruhiges werden. Vielleicht die Wupper rauf und runter. O.K. für Dich?

Evtl. bekomme ich auch noch jemanden aus Solingen überredet, und der ist wohl auch noch nicht fit. Dann vielleicht auch noch der Maurice, und somit wären wir dann schon mal wieder vier Leute. Da findet sich dann bestimmt noch jemand...

Wenn jemand mitliest:  Ruhige Tour (auch für Anfänger geeignet) ohne krasse Steigungen etc.! Entfernung kann nach Lust und Laune variieren...


----------



## Zachi (18. Juli 2003)

Das wär ok für mich. Wo bzw, wann solls denn losgehen und bis wohin und wer ist mit von der Party? 

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (18. Juli 2003)

Bisher (bestimmt) der Maurice, evtl. Dodger (der Solinger) wenn er sich nochmal bei mir meldet, Du und ich. Vielleicht bringe ich dann noch ein/zwei Kumpels mit die zwar eigentlich "nicht richtig" biken gehen, aber für eine ruhige Tour sind die fit genug denke ich mal...

@CDRAcer + $ucker (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge  ):

Wie sieht´s bei Euch aus??


----------



## $ucker (18. Juli 2003)

Bei mir wohl eher net, obwohl ich verdammt viel lust hätt....muss ein bisschen auf mein knie achten und für dienstag schonen!!!


----------



## Traumfinder (18. Juli 2003)

Was ist denn Dienstag?? Fährste ´nen Rennen?? Naja, vielleicht gibt sich das mit dem Knie ja noch. Du weisst ja wo Du Dich melden musst...


----------



## CDRacer (18. Juli 2003)

Ich denke ich weiß was er mit Dienstag meint. Da ist bei uns an der Schule Sportfest (Fußball). Ich würde auch gerne mitfahren,allerdings macht auch bei mir das Knie Probleme (habs mir im letzten Vorbereitungsspiel verdreht). Wenn ihr hier Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit reinschreibt entscheide ich aber spontan ob ich mitkomme. Unter Umständen kann ich auch meinen Vater motivieren mitzukommen. Wäre aber dann acuh für eine ruhige Runde.


----------



## Traumfinder (19. Juli 2003)

@CDRacer + $ucker

Was macht Ihr denn mit Euren Knien?? Fussball soll man doch mit den Füssen spielen, oder??  

Hat jemand eine Super-Tour für eine ruhige Runde parat? Ansonsten würde ich einfach die Wupper entlang fahren. Startpunkt evtl. Leichlingen?? Oder Opladen??

Als Uhrzeit würde ich 12.00 Uhr -High noon- vorschlagen bin aber für alles andere auch offen. Hauptsache es wir gefahren... 

Ich schaue hier heute noch öfters mal rein um zu schauen wie´s aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (19. Juli 2003)

Morgäään,

also 12.00 Uhr find ich ne gute Zeit. Als Startpunkt wäre Leichlingen ganz gut. Was hälst du von der"Schleifmühle Wipperkotten", auf der linken Wupperseite?  Bis wohin willst du denn fahren, ich muß spätestens 17.00 Uhr wieder in Lev sein.  stunden reichen mir aber auch fürn Anfang.

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (19. Juli 2003)

Genau an die Tour hatte ich auch gedacht.  Leichlingen ist als Treffpunkt für mich auch ideal! Zeitlich sollte das auf jeden Fall auch klappen...

Treffpunkt Eisdiele auf dem Marktplatz? Dann fangen wir -kultig- mit Eisdielenposing an...  

@all

Ist 12.00 Uhr in Leichlingen (Eisdiele Marktplatz) o.k.?


----------



## CDRacer (19. Juli 2003)

Also ich werde nun leider doch nciht erscheinen. Ich traue meinem Knie noch nicht und vor allem muss es ja auch am Dienstag halten. Viel Spaß allen die fahren. Wenn ihr mal wieder was plant, schreibt doch bitte hier rein, da ich generell schon Lust hätte mal wieder mitzufahren.


----------



## Zachi (20. Juli 2003)

Ich kenn mich in Leichlingen nicht so aus, deswegen hatte ich diesen Punkt direkan der Wupper vorgeschlagen, diese Schleifmühle, da wo die Kanufahrer ihre Boote umsetzen müssen.
Kann nicht garantieren, daß ich diese Eisdfiehle finde.

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (20. Juli 2003)

*Dringend:* 

Habe Probleme mit dem Magen und komme vom Pott nicht runter. Muss also leider absagen....   

Ich hatte geofft, dass sich das bessert (renne seit 7.00 Uhr nur hin und her), aber jetzt wird´s höchste Zeit für die Absage. 

Sorry, war anders angedacht....


----------



## Zachi (20. Juli 2003)

Kein Problem, habe sie noch rechtzeitig bekommen bevor ich losgefahren bin. Hast du irgendwas verdorbenes gegessen? Nen Altenativplan hab ich auch schon, ich geh in Hitdorf ans Baggerloch, ein paar Pikmente haschen. 
Dann wünsch ich dir mal gute Besserung, wir können ja dann in der Woche vielleicht mal ne Runde drehen. Das Wetter soll ja erstmal so bleiben.

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (20. Juli 2003)

Ich weiss auch nicht woher das kommt. Vielleicht ist einfach zu heiss, oder aber es war die vegetarische Pita von gestern. Da ist ja Schafskäse drin, und der hat die Hitze vielleicht auch nicht vertragen...

Die Wochen gerne. Ich kann Montag/Mittwoch/Freitag/Sonntag. An allen anderen Tagen habe ich Schule...  

Viel Spaß am Baggerloch (blaue Donau??), und lass Dich nicht verbrennen....


----------



## Zachi (20. Juli 2003)

Verbrannt hab ich mich gestern schon  Aber wie das Loch heißt weiß ich nicht, ist auf jedenfall kein offizieller Badesee. 

Schönen Sonntag noch.


Zachi


----------



## Zachi (21. Juli 2003)

Heute hätte ich Lust ne Runde zu drehen, aber leider kann ich erst so gegen 20.00 Uhr. Ist glaub ich schon was spät, oder?


Zachi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (28. Juli 2003)

Treffen zur MTB-Tour Nr. 1:

Zeitpunkt Donnertags 31.07.2003 um 17:00 in Voiswinkel bei Bergisch Gladbach (L270 in nördliche Richtung nach Voiswinkel, vor dem Ortseingang ist auf der Kuppe rechts ein Parkplatz am Waldrand, oder 51°0'40'' N, 7°7'35''O, WGS84 !-)))

Tourdaten: ca. 30 km, 800 - 1.200 HM

Weitere Infos bzw. Fragen an [email protected].


----------



## Traumfinder (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von juchhu _
> *Zeitpunkt Donnertags 31.07.2003 um 17:00 in Voiswinkel bei Bergisch Gladbach  *



tach auch,

danke für die einladung, aber normal arbeitende menschen schaffen solch frühe termine recht selten (ich zumindest  )...

ab nächster woche gerne mal, denn dann habe ich drei wochen urlaub! dann kann´s auch schon morgens starten...


----------



## juchhu (28. Juli 2003)

Hallo Traumfinder,

war fleissig, deswegen darf ich schon früher nach Hause. Spass beiseite, war ein Vorschlag von Argon, und ist jetzt für Donnerstag schon gebucht.

Schade, dass Du nicht dabei sein kannst. Mail doch einfach Deine Lieblingsstartzeiten: Datum (oder regelmässig bestimme Wochentage), Uhrzeit, Treffpunkt (mit Beschreibung oder Kartenausschnitt).

Freue mich auf Deine Antwort bzw. Vorschlag !-)))


----------



## Traumfinder (28. Juli 2003)

jaja, macht ihr donnerstag ruhig eure tour. da sitze ich gerade im auto richtung heimat. ich arbeite in düsseldorf, und muss dann erst noch nach langenfeld. kannst dir also vorstellen, dass ich nicht um 17h irgendwo sein kann, wenn ich erst um 16.45 uhr feierabend habe...   

lieblingsstartzeiten unter der woche (ausserhalb der urlaubszeit) ist 18.30-19.30 uhr. kommt halt auf den treffpunkt an, d.h. bei der anfahrt etc. will ich mich nicht stressen. ab herbst ändert sich dann auch der stundenplan der abendschule. wenn ich das jetzt richtig im kopf habe ist dann schule dienstags (18-21 uhr)und samstags (08-13 Uhr). zum ort kann ich nichts sagen, denn es sollte die runde machen damit jeder mal "zuhause" fahren kann, d.h. nicht erst auto packen muss etc...

*will/kann jemand nächste woche schon morgens fahren??*


----------



## juchhu (28. Juli 2003)

Und weil ich fleissig bin, geht nächste Woche (32. KW ab Montag 04.08.2003) auch morgens (mindestens einmal zwischen Mo.-Fr. und mit Sa. und So. auch zweimal).

Also Datum, Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt sowie beabsichtige Tourlänge.

Nicht warten, sondern starten.


----------



## Zachi (30. Juli 2003)

> _
> 
> *will/kann jemand nächste woche schon morgens fahren??* [/B]_


_

Hallo Traumfinder,

haste nächste Woche Urlaub? Wie wär´s denn mal wieder mit ner Sonntagsrunde, ich muß endlich mal was Streß abbauen, die letzten 2 Wochen waren ziemlich vollgepackt mit Terminen.

Zachi_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traumfinder (30. Juli 2003)

@Zachi 
Frag´ mich mal: Abendschule, Umzug der Freudin und noch einiges anderes. Die letzten zwei Wochen kam ich kein einziges mal auf´s bike...  

Auf mich kannste auf jeden Fall Sonntag zählen!!!! Und ja: Ich habe ab Freitag (15.30 Uhr) *drei Wochen Urlaub* !!!

Also: Immer schön melden wenn´s auch schon früh starten soll/kann.  Maurice und ich wollten auch mal wieder eine schöne Tagestour starten, d.h. er würde sich dann entsprechend einen Tag Urlaub nehmen...


----------



## Zachi (30. Juli 2003)

> _
> Also: Immer schön melden wenn´s auch schon früh starten soll/kann.  Maurice und ich wollten auch mal wieder eine schöne Tagestour starten, d.h. er würde sich dann entsprechend einen Tag Urlaub nehmen... [/B]_


_

Das Klappt bei mir leider nicht, habe diesen und nächsten Freitag zwar frei, aber die Tage sind schon voll ausgebucht. Habe aber vom 25. bis 29. August ne Woche. 

Aber Sonntag können wir mal festhalten. Haste ne schöne Tour? Können jetzt auch wieder "Berge" drin sein  

Zachi_


----------



## Traumfinder (30. Juli 2003)

> Aber Sonntag können wir mal festhalten. Haste ne schöne Tour? Können jetzt auch wieder "Berge" drin sein



Iss klar, jetzt wo ich zwei Wochen nicht auf´s Bike konnte. Soll ich mir jetzt ´ne Klatsche abholen??  

Auch wenn´s wohl nur Forstautobahn ist: Wie sieht´s denn aus mit Dhünntalsperre??


----------



## Zachi (30. Juli 2003)

Ok, können wir machen aber dann schön langsam...
Da sind dann doch ein paar Steigungen drin.

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (30. Juli 2003)

Von mir aus auch ´ne andere Tour, das war´s halt nur was mir spontan eingefallen ist (weil´s mir noch unter den Nägeln brennt die zu fahren)...

Ich bin für alles offen, Hauptsache es wird gefahren...  

Edit: Oder einfach nochmal die Burscheid-Sengbach-Altenberg-Runde. Ist mir wirklich egal, aber die fand ch ganz schön...


----------



## Zachi (31. Juli 2003)

Das wär auch nochmal ne gute Sache, wo könnten wir uns denn da treffen? 
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es nochmal schaffe, hier reinzuschauen, zuhause spinnt mein Internet. Ich meld mich sonst mal auf deinem Handy.

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (31. Juli 2003)

Als Treffpunkt würde ich dann evtl. wieder den Baumarkt wählen an dem wir uns schon mal getroffen haben.

@CDRacer + $ucker + Mitleser
Hat jemand Lust sich anzuschliessen??


----------



## Zachi (31. Juli 2003)

Ok, das ist ein guter Punkt. Wann wär denn für dich ne gute Zeit und kommst du mit dem Auto oder per Velo? Ich würde so gegen 11.00 oder 12.00 Uhr vorschlagen.

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (31. Juli 2003)

Ich werde mit dem Bike kommen denke ich mal (Husky kann ja dieses mal nicht zu spät kommen  ). Dann bin ich wenigstens schon richtig warm wenn ich da bin... 

11.00-12.00 Uhr ist für mich auch eine gute Uhrzeit. Ich würde sagen wir nehmen einfach die goldene Mitte und sagen 11.30 Uhr??


----------



## $ucker (31. Juli 2003)

Sonntag jetz???
öhm, muss ich mal gucken. bin von samstag auf sonntag auf nem videoabend!!!
deswegen könnt ich net mit, wenn ihr so früh starten wollt!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traumfinder (31. Juli 2003)

@$ucker
ich bin am samstag abend selbst auf ´ner studio-party. vielleicht kann ich auch nicht die volle leistung bringen, aber gefahren wird trotzdem! also raff deine müden knochen auf und schliess dich an. sonst nenne ich dich jetzt nur noch *mädchen*


----------



## $ucker (31. Juli 2003)

aber wenn wir erst um zehn uhr aufstehen, und ich erst von hilgen wieder runter muss...kommt es net so gut gleich wieder ne tour zu fahren....also etwas später wär mir lieber!!!


----------



## Traumfinder (1. August 2003)

die uhrzeit hat zachi vorgeschlagen, d.h. ich gehe mal davon aus, dass er wirklich nur dann kann. mir persönlich ist´s egal wann wir starten, aber vielleicht schliesst du dich mal mit zachi kurz, ob es ihm später auch noch recht ist. falls dann jetzt doch plötzlich eine uhrzeit am nachmittag vereinbart wird würde maurice sich sicher auch noch anschliessen...


----------



## Zachi (2. August 2003)

So, bin doch wieder drin. Also mir würde auch 13.00 Uhr noch passen, nur muß ich spätestens 16.30 Uhr wieder zuhause sein, bekomme Besuch und meine Freundin backt extra Kuchen. Da wären dann nur 3 1/2 Stunden Zeit. Wenn euch das reicht, oder ihr fahrt dann noch und ich setz mich einfach füher ab? 
Schlimm ist nur, umso später wir starten, umso heißer wird es morgen. 

Also sagt mir eure Meinung zu 13.00 Uhr.

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (2. August 2003)

Ich muss doch ganz ehrlich sagen, dass mir bei der Hitze doch auch lieber der frühere Termin passen würde. Wenn´s nach mir geht kann´s um 11 Uhr starten, d.h. wir würden der krassen Nachmittagshitze entgehen. Aber ich richte mich da wirklich voll nach Euch. 

Ich schaue morgen um ca. 9 Uhr nochmal rein um zu schauen was jetzt geht. Ansonsten melde ich mir bei Dir auf dem Handy Zachi...


----------



## Zachi (2. August 2003)

Ja, geht mir auch so. Ich schau morgen früh auch nochmal rein, wenn ich nichts lese, bin ich um 11.00 Uhr am Baumarkt.

Zachi


----------



## Traumfinder (3. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Zachi _
> *11.00 Uhr am Baumarkt.
> *


----------



## Zachi (3. August 2003)

Ich bin erst 11.15 Uhr da, hab verschlafen.

Zachi


----------



## $ucker (3. August 2003)

Naja...war aus bekannten gründen nun mal net da...bin auch vor ner halben stund erst nach hause gekommen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

